# Curried Fruit TNT



## kadesma (Apr 15, 2011)

Since we are having ham for Easter I think I'll make this again everyone loved it last several times I did it It's so easy you use drained well 1 -16 can sliced peaches 1-20 oz can pineapple in chunks, 1-16 oz, can pear halves 1-16oz caan apricot halves Now melt 1/3cup better1 cup light brown sugar and4 Tea of curry powder combine fruit and butter mizture in large ovenproof dish and bake 1 hur Can be served right away or put into a container cooled and refrigerated tightly  closed for up to 2 weeks. Best served HOT
kadesma


----------

